
Russia's Federation spacecraft 3.5 times cheaper than NASA’s SpaceX Dragon - davidiach
https://www.rt.com/news/329949-federation-spacecraft-cheaper-dragon/
======
SEJeff
And how many time more likely to kill everyone on board due to failure?

~~~
qb45
We'll see. According to Wikipedia, the Soyuz spacecraft used by Russians so
far lost no crew since 1971.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Soviet_manned_space_mi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Soviet_manned_space_missions)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Russian_manned_space_m...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Russian_manned_space_missions)

